
Intel paid money to passmark.com to decrease measured AMD's CPU performance - moneromoney
https://twitter.com/HansDeVriesNL/status/1238257119557832706
======
scandox
Headline seems to be totally baseless

[https://www.passmark.com/forum/pc-hardware-and-
benchmarks/46...](https://www.passmark.com/forum/pc-hardware-and-
benchmarks/46748-cpu-benchmarks-huge-changes)

~~~
moneromoney
The older results were similar to other benchmarks. Now passmark shows results
that are completely different when comparing with other benchmarks...

------
altmind
>> If you read the official release notes of version 10.0 carefully, you will
find that the makers of PassMark suddenly incorporate the AVX512 command
extension of the x86 command set into the evaluation, which is not supported
by AMD processors.

